# Argel Tal



## slaine69 (Jun 4, 2009)

I have been wanting to do a piece like this since I read the first heretic, I tried to encorperate the mark IV armour design into his possessed form, I'm gonna be offline til the 13th so cheers ahead for any comments and enjoy the picture hope you dig it


----------



## Tarkon (Jun 5, 2011)

I love that book, and the character of Argel Tal. And now I have a cool face to put with him  nice drawing!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

As usual Slaine the piece is jaw dropping. Very nice work mate!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Jaw droppingly good, as per usual.


----------



## gobsmak (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow! What a fantastic piece of art. This picture is just how I imagined Argel Tal to look once the deamon took over.


----------



## SynthNine (Oct 26, 2011)

hey man thats some amazing work. I was wondering if maybe you would like to help me design the chapter master for the Heracy Chaos Space Marines. I forget what theyre called at the moment though.


----------



## the_man_with_plan (May 3, 2011)

that's reallly cool. I imagined him looking more like the possessed on the cover, but this is even better.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

And why haven't GW/BL hired you?!?!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> And why haven't GW/BL hired you?!?!


Because they are very silly.
Fantastic


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Great piece, Even the background marine looks fantastic 

Shame what happens to him in the end though


----------

